# Spokes for 20 inch wheel



## jorgemartin (4 Jul 2011)

Hello,

I'm looking for 174 mm and 176 mm 2mm spokes. Can anyone recommend some place where I can order these? 

Thanks!


----------



## markg0vbr (4 Jul 2011)

Dylan Thomas 
www.yourspokes.co.uk
yourspokes@hotmail.co.uk
07917698749

he is in york and will make spokes to your requirements.


----------



## stevew (9 Jul 2011)

Also you could try ICE they use 20" wheels and are noted for their customer service.
For me locally I've used http://www.bcrbikes.co.uk/ very helpful and knows 'bents.


----------



## Red Light (9 Jul 2011)

Bonthrone Bikes ?


----------



## RecumbentWheels (27 Aug 2011)

You ll find some web stores in this page http://recumbentwheels.blogspot.com/2011/01/les-bonnes-adresses.html
Just translate.


----------

